# Leptin



## username1 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have heard people throw around the supplement leptin. What is it? and what is it used for if i may ask?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 16, 2004)

it is not a supplement.  It is a hormone in your body that helps to regulate metabolism.  Do a search and read Jodi's thread on re-feeds in the diet forum for a little more info.  It works along with other hormones in your body (ghrelin, cilliaryneurotrophic factor, etc..) to help tell your brain when you are full and when you are starving.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2004)

You might be referring to Leptigen by Avant, however that should never replace refeeds.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You might be referring to Leptigen by Avant, however that should never replace refeeds.



Never?  Oh, contrare.

Actually, there have been experiements supplementing with injectible leptin.  Problem is, it does not work in the obese, they have a ton of it already.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Youd still need to replenish glycogen, though...


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 16, 2004)

Isn't it au contrair(e)?
I just corrected the revered TP

Peace.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 16, 2004)

Premo55 said:
			
		

> Isn't it au contrair(e)?
> I just corrected the revered TP
> 
> Peace.


 Yeah, i did that to him once, too.  It's nice to turn the tables on him every once in a while.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I don't speak french.  Revered my ass.

Oh, and there is a huge difference between refeeds (intended to raise/maintain leptin levels) and carb loads (intended to replenish glycogen).

Moreover, I would argue that replenishing glycogen ain't all its cracked up to be, if lipolysis is the main goal.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2004)

> Moreover, I would argue that replenishing glycogen ain't all its cracked up to be, if lipolysis is the main goal.


I have 3 words to this comment

High Carb Day


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2004)

That's not the greatest benefit of a High Carb Day, in my opinion.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 18, 2004)

Yeah, the best thing about high carb day is that you get to measure out an extra cup of rice!!


----------

